# Wer kann helfen? Wie kann ich im Photoshop mein Logo mit Gras "überziehen"?



## LA-Chiller (8. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu in diesem Forum und hab auch gleich ne Frage an euch:

Wie kann ich mein Logo - ein 3-D "h" - so aussehen lassen, als wäre es zum Beispiel mit Gras überzogen?  

Weiß das jemand und kann hier posten?

MFG & THX

LA-Chiller


----------



## Leola13 (8. März 2007)

Hai,

zeig einmal dein "h" und wo überall soll das Gras sein ? Nur Oben oder auch an den Seiten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2007)

Hai,

Langeweile ;-) 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

THX @ Stefan!

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

Ich würde es gerne mit der Struktur einer Wiese überziehen!
Den Schatten will ich aber erhalten!
Es soll aussehen, als wäre es komplett mit Graß zugewachsen.

Kannst du mir evtl. auch kurz erklären, wie es funktioniert?

MFG Joe

So sieht das Logo aus:


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2007)

Hallo.

Am einfachsten funktioniert das natürlich in einem 3D-Programm, aber ich habe mal schnell etwas in Photoshop gebastelt.

Für das Gras habe ich eine Standard-Werkzeugspitze aus Photoshop benutzt und dein Ausgangslogo als "Schatten-Map" verwendet (Sättigung auf Null, Füllmethode auf "Weiches Licht", leicht weichgezeichnet und die Schatten per Tonwertkorrektur angepasst). Die Schatten kann man anschließend noch mit dem Abwedler verfeinern. Allerdings habe ich in keinsterweise auf die Perspektive geachtet. Wenn du das also wirklich mit Photoshop machen möchtest, müsstest du dir mehr Mühe geben als ich es getan habe. 

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Anhang unten.


----------



## Leola13 (9. März 2007)

Hai,



Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Für das Gras habe ich eine Standard-Werkzeugspitze aus Photoshop benutzt und dein Ausgangslogo als "Schatten-Map" verwendet (Sättigung auf Null, Füllmethode auf "Weiches Licht", leicht weichgezeichnet und die Schatten per Tonwertkorrektur angepasst).
> Grüße
> 
> Philip



Also eine komplette Fläche mit der Werkzeugspitze erstellt und dann mit dem Versetzen Filter ?  

Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg ?

... und wie hast du die verschiedenen Hell/Dunkel Abstufungen hinbekommen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

THX @ Philip Kurz

Danke, dass sieht schon mal perfekt aus!

Genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt...

Allerdings hab ich nicht anz verstanden, wie du das gemacht hast... Kannst du das nochmal Schritt für Schritt erklären?

MFG & THX


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2007)

Sorry, ich habe mich wohl etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt, aber Stefan hat bis auf den Versetzen-Filter vollkommen Recht. 

Auf einer neuen Ebene habe ich zunächst (mit der Photoshop-Werkzeugspitze "Gras") das Logo nachgezeichnet und es sozusagen mit dem Gras bedeckt. Danach habe ich die Original-Logo-Ebene kopiert und in der Ebenenpalette nach oben geschoben. Nun habe ich die Sättigung auf Null gestellt (Strg+Umsch+U) und die Füllmethode der Ebene auf "Weiches Licht" gestellt". Jetzt sieht man schon, dass die Schattierungen übernommen wurden. Das Feintuning bestand nur noch darin, diese "Schattenebene" leicht weichzuzeichnen und die Schatten mit einer Tonwertkorrektur zu verstärken. Es kann passieren, dass einige Teile der Grasebene nicht von der Schattenebene beeinflusst werden - diese dann einfach mit dem Abwedler anpassen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe mir nicht besonders viel Mühe gegeben. Da kommt man mit Sicherheit auch zu besseren Ergebnissen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

THX @ Philip

Irgenwie schaff ich das nicht, dass es auch nur annähernd so aussieht wie deins- Kannst du evtl. bis Montag das nochmal so machen wie oben und als großes Bild (wie Original) posten?
Ich versuch übers Wochenende mal, das hinzubekommen, bin gespannt wie es läuft...

Ich find schon mal die Werkzeugspitze Gras nicht!
Kannst du mir sagen wo die ist

MFG & THX


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2007)

Okay, ich habe es dir nochmal in Originalgröße angehangen.

Spiele vielleicht auch noch mit den Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen (rechts in der Optionsleiste). Mit verschiedenen Abständen, Winkeln und Streuungen wirkt das Gras dann auch noch ein wenig realistischer. 

Philip

/edit

"Gras" bzw. "Dünengras" ist eine Standardwerkzeugspitze und müsste dementsprechend auch in der Liste sein (relativ am Ende). Ansonsten setze die Werkzeugspitzen einfach mal zurück.


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

Danke, aber bei dieser Version ist der Schatten abgeschnitten - hast du das auch noch mit Schatten?

Bin echt gespannt, ob ich das am WE hinbekomme

MFG und noch mal vielen Dank


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2007)

Nope, leider nicht. ;-]

Den Schatten müsstest du sowieso anpassen, da er ja noch dem alten Logo entspricht.
Hast du das Logo eigentlich selber mit einem 3D-Programm erstellt? Falls ja, würde ich dir beinahe empfehlen die komplette Geschichte neu "aufzuziehen" (d.h. das Gras in 3D mit einem Plug-In modelieren).

Philip


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

Nein, das hat unsere IT Firma gemacht, die verlangen aber immer ein heiden Geld für jeden "Furz" den sie machen... Daher versuch ich jetzt mich jetzt selbst mal daran!

Ist so ein 3 D Plugin teuer? Evtl. würde mein Chef mir ein kaufen! ;-)

MFG & THX


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. März 2007)

Uff, da bin ich, als einfacher 2D-Fuzzi, überfragt.

Aber wenn du im 3D-Forum mal nach "Rasen" oder "Gras" suchst, findest du ein paar nette Tutorials zum Thema. 

Philip


----------



## LA-Chiller (9. März 2007)

Danke Philip! Ich werd mich am WE jetzt mal hinsetzen und mich ein wenig ausprobieren! 

Hoffe ich bekomme das so hin, dass man es sauber auf ein Din A1 Plakat drucken kann! Werde dann am Montag nochmal posten wie es mir ergangen ist... Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

mfg Joe


----------

